# Discing Hay



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if it would be beneficial to disc our small hay meadow before fertilizing it or would it just be a waste of time to disc? It's about 10 acres


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It depends.
How "hard pan" is the ground? Some folks around here will just lightly "cut" a hay field with a disc, in order to smooth, unpack, and ariate the soil. If your stand is thin, and the ground hard, then cut it, if not, don't bother.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is what you need to do to your hay field, if you disc it up, it will cost you a cutting plus make the field possible unlevel.
http://www.lovegroveturf.com/turf-services-aerator.htm


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

well the ground is not too hard so i don't think it will be necessary


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Probably not, but a disc can be used as a areator. Just set the gangs to run straight, and only cut about an inch deep. 
I've got a small area that I need to do this year. I'll cut it, then overseed a little, and fertilize. 
Works great!


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

In your case would it be beneficial do disc over your pasteur again after overseeding and fertilize or is that unecessary? Sorry I'm new to this business


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No. more discing would only tear up what is there. When you "cut" the field, the gangs are straight, and don't tear up the ground.


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

ok great I think I'll give that a shot thanks


----------

